# TTC#1 What does Sore Nipples in Early Pregnancy Feel Like?



## LovesMyLovey

I've never been pregnant. So I do not know what the nipples feel like in early pregnancy.

I'm 7 dpo and for 2 days I've had really sensitive nipples.. and sometimes this severe stinging pain comes and lasts for 10min- 1 hr then goes away. But the nips still stay sensitive.

After O my boobs always get tender. The actual boob part.. never fails.. thats one of my best indicators that O happened. 

This time... my actual boobs DONT hurt! But I can't touch the nips! They hurt so bad sometimes. Like someone took a sandblaster to them! 

Does this sound familiar to any experienced mommas? :) 
When I look it up.. i just see tingly nips.. idk what that details.. Mine just ache .. how did yours feel??!!

Please don't read and run. It's hard to get responses sometimes, so if you've had anything like this and were very early in your pregnancy please share.

this is our 32 cycle ttc and never had this before. It's agonizing when it hurts like that.


----------



## mommy3times24

Nipples tingle


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Well maybe it's not a symptom then.. because this isn't tingling. This intense stinging senstations that last for a little while then goes away. Best way I've found how to put it.. is it feels like my nipples are shooting laserbeams! It's awful. It goes away, it's happened 4 times now. It's like all of a sudden my nipples hurt to be touching anything and all I want is a hot towel for relief.. :shrug:


----------



## acs512

I'm experiencing a similar symptom. I'm 5 days DPO and yesterday night I noticed that my nipples are very sensitive to touch. I normally have the same thing where my boobs feel full and sore after ovulation, but this cycle absolutely nothing. It's got me so confused. 

Hopefully this is a good sign for both of us.
FX crossed!!! :)


----------



## Gem1210390

Have you stopped bc. I had really sore burning sensations in my nibbles the first month off bc. Not had anything this month no sore bbs they were really painful before bc leading up to af. Af arrived this am for me onto cycle 3


----------



## MindUtopia

For me, it was like sharp shooting pains in the nipple and incredibly painful to the touch (when I was in the shower, the water hitting them hurt like heck). It also kept me awake at night because every time I moved or rolled over, they would heart so badly. I'd never felt anything like that before! It was really obvious something was going on. It started on 8 dpo and I got a BFP at 10 dpo.


----------



## LovesMyLovey

Thank you ladies :) :hugs2: 

No I haven't taken BC in 3 years. This is our 32 month ttc #1. And 28th cycle temping. :dohh: Long time... lol

Anyways.. Temping and paying attention to CM is the only method of tracking I use. We tried pre-seed this cycle! Fx'd it worked! If this cycle doesn't work, then next cycle hubz and I are both going to take Maca. :thumbup:! 

As for the Boobs! It's random but I notice throughout the day that my nips feel sensitive to touch my shirt or bra or AIR! 
*MindUtopia* You're spot on about the water hitting them! But all I want is heat to make them feel better.. and that doesn't necessarily even work! 

I read its progesterone related, so maybe it's just because I O'd really good this cycle and am having big surges of hormones :shrug: but my nips are always hard and the sensitivity wont go away.. :(


----------



## lovingMother9

I just did this last night and I'm only 2 months it hurt so bad I wanted to cry almost like a burning sensation it hurt soo bad and I tried everything to make it stop and nothing worked


----------

